

ProsNear.me - Putting professionals on the map - nicolasiac
http://www.ProsNear.me

======
ColinWright
Having clicked on "United Kingdom", why does it show me Cyprus? Is it because
the only people you have in the system are there? If so, a word of explanation
about where this project is up to would be of value ...

~~~
nicolasiac
You are correct! It is a new website, and for that reason only people from
Cyprus have listed so far. Hope to expand to other countries as well!

------
xytop
why does it show Cyprus Map whereas im in Moldova?

~~~
nicolasiac
Hi, it zooms to the area with the most pros. Hope to expand soon to other
countries as well

